# What's your favorite tv show?



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

I love the show "Bones" on fox and "House". I also love the show "Ghost Hunters" on SciFi. One of my friends lives in a haunted house, so that stuff is pretty cool to me. I like to watch the storm chaser shows when they are on discovery too.

Maggie says she wants to be a ghost hunter when she grows up. She'd have no trouble barking them to go away with her VERY high pitched YIP barks :biggrin: 

Rita


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I also enjoy House. I like Boston Legal and OH boy am I looking forward to Lost coming back on. I LOVE Globe Trekker on PBS.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I love the show "Bones" on fox and "House". I also love the show "Ghost Hunters" on SciFi. One of my friends lives in a haunted house, so that stuff is pretty cool to me. I like to watch the storm chaser shows when they are on discovery too.
> 
> Maggie says she wants to be a ghost hunter when she grows up. She'd have no trouble barking them to go away with her VERY high pitched YIP barks :biggrin:
> 
> Rita[/B]


I love Ghost Hunters too!! Tied for first with that is The Office. Otherwise I don't watch much TV, just flip channels, lol.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I love the show "Bones" on fox and "House". I also love the show "Ghost Hunters" on SciFi. One of my friends lives in a haunted house, so that stuff is pretty cool to me. I like to watch the storm chaser shows when they are on discovery too.
> 
> Maggie says she wants to be a ghost hunter when she grows up. She'd have no trouble barking them to go away with her VERY high pitched YIP barks :biggrin:
> 
> Rita[/B]


those are some of my faves as well!! taps is pretty neat- i like the fact they try to disprove [debunk] hauntings, and the times where they come up with something is neat.  bones is great, but i LOVE house...

i also love me some BBC america. i love coupling and little britain. :biggrin: 

other than that...i don't watch too much tv. lol. like that isn't enough! LOL


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I have to many to list, but I also can't wait for Lost. Jill


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I loved Damages - I've never been that hooked on a tv show before. I sure hope it comes back on. Was anyone else hooked on it?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

my faves are older A&E shows... "City Confidential", "American Justice", "Cold Case Files" and of course, re-runs of "Poirot"! 
otherwise, i ridiculously enjoy the perv-parade on "Dateline/To Catch a Predator". and well, pretty much any true crime tv. L&O has kind of worn out its welcome for now. I'll get back on the L&O train soon, though. I loves me some Vinnie D!

and yes, i'm 36 and love "The Hills". :brownbag: shut up. just shut up.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Hands down HOUSE and the ones I can't watch I DVR it. Close second is L&O SVU also DVR it.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> my faves are older A&E shows... "City Confidential", "American Justice", "Cold Case Files" and of course, re-runs of "Poirot"!
> otherwise, i ridiculously enjoy the perv-parade on "Dateline/To Catch a Predator". and well, pretty much any true crime tv. L&O has kind of worn out its welcome for now. I'll get back on the L&O train soon, though. I loves me some Vinnie D!
> 
> and yes, i'm 36 and love "The Hills". :brownbag: shut up. just shut up. [/B]


Hey...there is nothing wrong with "The Hills"!!! :biggrin: I love it, too. I also turned my college roommates on to "The Hills". Other than that I still love Grey's Anatomy!!! My roommates and I used to watch it together every Thursday no matter what...I miss that!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I love House, Bones, Law and Order SVU, NCIS, CSI, CSI NY, Moonlight, Blood Ties, and uh... I know there are more..

I've been cracking up at House lately. The Cutthroat Bitch thing makes me laugh every time. 

Oh I also love Ghost Whisperer, Medium and 4400. 

One of my favorites is the Dead Zone and I also am a huge Buffy fan.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

John and I watch some reality TV - Survivor, Amazing Race, American Idol, etc. Our very favorite episodic TV show is Boston Legal - the smartest show on TV (in our opinion). Brilliant!!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I love to watch The Hills, Keeping Up With The Kardashians, and The Girls Next Door. I really like to watch reality shows.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> I love House, Bones, Law and Order SVU, NCIS, CSI, CSI NY, Moonlight, Blood Ties, and uh... I know there are more..
> 
> I've been cracking up at House lately. The Cutthroat Bitch thing makes me laugh every time.
> 
> ...


Oooh some of your favourites are mine too. I love Bones, Ghost Whisperer and SVU, and I LOVED Buffy too.

I also love Prison Break. Little Britain too, I love that.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495300
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay! I'm so glad there are other Hills lovers! I can't get enough of that show. Have either one of ya'll noticed that Spencer's sister and Heidi look alike? 

My other favorites are kinda weird and strangly they're all reality shows. I watch Dirty Jobs, Jon and Kate plus 8, Desperate Housewives of Orange County, and Girls Next Door. Gilmore Girls was my favorite but now that's over. :smcry:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> John and I watch some reality TV - Survivor, Amazing Race, American Idol, etc. Our very favorite episodic TV show is Boston Legal - the smartest show on TV (in our opinion). Brilliant!!![/B]


Those are some of my favorites too,especially survivor. I watch mostly reality shows, but I do enjoy Boston Legal. I watch a lot of HGTV too, which annoys hubby.LOL


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

What? No Desperate Housewives fans? I'll admit it isn't as good as it was in the beginning, but I still love it. I can't believe they're leaving us hanging for so long after that last episode! My other big one is LOST, only one more month to go!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I watch waaaaaayy too much tv. I love House, Monk, Criminal Minds, Desperate Housewives, Grey's Anatomy, Private Practice, Lost, and when it's on my all time favorite is Dancing With The Stars.

Ok, so now for my secret guilty viewing pleasures that I don't admit to anyone. But heck, you really don't know me and some of you have already fessed up to these too! Stargate/Stargate Atlantis, The 4400, The Dead Zone, Blood Ties, Moonlight, Ghost Whisperer, Smallville, and Super Natural.

My name is Crystal and I'm a TV junkie! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> my faves are older A&E shows... "City Confidential", "American Justice", "Cold Case Files" and of course, re-runs of "Poirot"!
> otherwise, i ridiculously enjoy the perv-parade on "Dateline/To Catch a Predator". and well, pretty much any true crime tv. L&O has kind of worn out its welcome for now. I'll get back on the L&O train soon, though. I loves me some Vinnie D!
> 
> and yes, i'm 36 and love "The Hills". :brownbag: shut up. just shut up. [/B]


  I have the same favorites. I don't know the Hills though I better look it up. but we watch court TV, A&E, History, Discovery, and some reality shows and game shows. oh I love "dirty jobs" :smrofl: that guy is so funny. I don't like catch the predator :smstarz:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

24 is my FAVORITE!! I also enjoy American Idol, Top Model, Hells Kitchen, Big Brother....


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

I like Jon & Kate plus 8 too. Of course I would have to committed after just one day with that many 3 year olds :smilie_tischkante: 

Rita


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

> 24 is my FAVORITE!! I also enjoy American Idol, Top Model, Hells Kitchen, Big Brother....[/B]


I was wondering if there were any 24 fans out there. I absolutely LIVE for that show. I hope Keifer's recent "troubles" won't affect it coming back in January. It IS coming back in January, please someone tell me it is, cuz now that I think about it, I haven't seen any ads for it. And BTW, anyone know what happened to Jerico? Has it been cancelled, due back any time soon, gone for good?


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495529
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Last I heard it would be postponed until the writers strike was resolved, so I am not sure if the Jan 15th start day is accurate! I hope it does start then..I need my Jack Baur FIX :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> I love the show "Bones" on fox and "House". I also love the show "Ghost Hunters" on SciFi. One of my friends lives in a haunted house, so that stuff is pretty cool to me. I like to watch the storm chaser shows when they are on discovery too.
> 
> Maggie says she wants to be a ghost hunter when she grows up. She'd have no trouble barking them to go away with her VERY high pitched YIP barks :biggrin:
> 
> Rita[/B]


I don't have cable - but somehow this doesn't stop my tv habit.. I just buy the shows I like on DVD...and then I don't have to endure commercials.. 
So, there are very few shows I have to be home to watch... 'cause i'll either buy it or netflix it. I also watch them again and again when I sew.
- but
American Idol is a FAVORITE and I don't miss it.
CSI Las Vegas - I generally watch this when it is on tv
I watched the last episode of season 3 of desperate housewives and became addicted over the summer after I purchased all 3 seasons!
I like Bones and DH really likes HOUSE
I netflix all the Ghost Hunter Episodes - I really like that stuff.

This fall I discovered 30 Rock & I really like it. (it comes on after my name is Earl).
Samantha Who - I like this show and it has me watching "The Practice" (since I'm too lazy to turn off the tv).

I own a bunch of BBC shows:
Vicar of Dibley
Are you being served
Keeping up Appearances
Black Adler
Coupling
Father Ted

I confess that I like and own the sappy "Ghost Whisperer" & "Gilmore Girls"


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

_Chuck_, _Journeyman_,_ Life_ and _Pushing Daisies_

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Are you being served
> Keeping up Appearances[/B]


Two of my all time favorites. 

Also Monk, Boston Legal, Big Love and number one - Sopranos.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am an absolute TV junkie so it's hard to pick a favorite. I LOVE House and Law n Order SVU, Cold Case (even though the 1st season was the best, the next 2 haven't been that great) Project Runway, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Sex in the City etc, but my ABSOLUTELY favorite show of ALL time without a doubt is SEINFELD!!! :chili: :chili: I have all the seasons on DVD and I have seen every episode more that once, but I still laugh just as hard as I did the 1st time! 

edit:
do you guys remember when The Practice was around?? That was such a great show!!! And then Boston Legal came as a spin off of it and I still miss it! I watched Boston Legal for a little while but I really cant stand the main guy!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

What ??? No one loves Will & Grace re-runs ??

That show makes me laugh.

I don't watch too much telly but the Real Orange County Housewives live up in the next suburb from us.. we have seen them randomly whilst shopping at our local mall.

My kids were big Laguna Beach and Hills fans - both are not too far from us either - I told Anne Marie (Buttercup) we would go find them next time she is down here ... just for the record - she hates the show but can't stop watching the Hills ... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> What ??? No one loves Will & Grace re-runs ??
> 
> That show makes me laugh.[/B]


Me tooooooo! My gay best friend Daniel and I watched them religiously in high school hahaha


haha this is a good thread!!! ....I'm sure I'll miss a few...but some of my faves are:

Will and Grace 
Sex and the City (of course)
Seinfeld! (with ya andrea!)
America's Next Top Model
Ghost Hunters
Ace of Cakes**
The Office
Nip Tuck
The Hills / Laguna Beach (my friend eric's first kiss was actually kristin cavallari(sp?) haha)
Who's Line is it Anyways?
Everybody Loves Raymond
Sarah Silverman Show
King of Queens
CSI
Ghost Whisperer
Janice Dickinson Modeling Agency (she's annoying but addicting haha)





to name a couple :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> What ??? No one loves Will & Grace re-runs ??
> 
> That show makes me laugh.
> 
> ...



I agree I also love Will n Grace and I also watch the Real Housewives.. some of them really get on my nerves though!!!! I also like Weeds and The L Word on showtime which starts next sunday again yay!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I am an absolute TV junkie so it's hard to pick a favorite. I LOVE House and Law n Order SVU, Cold Case (even though the 1st season was the best, the next 2 haven't been that great) Project Runway, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Sex in the City etc, but my ABSOLUTELY favorite show of ALL time without a doubt is SEINFELD!!! :chili: :chili: I have all the seasons on DVD and I have seen every episode more that once, but I still laugh just as hard as I did the 1st time!
> 
> edit:
> do you guys remember when The Practice was around?? That was such a great show!!! And then Boston Legal came as a spin off of it and I still miss it! I watched Boston Legal for a little while but I really cant stand the main guy! [/B]


<span style="color:#ff00ff">I was just talking to my Mom last week and she and I spoke about how much we miss "The Practice". I was so heartbroken when Bobby and Lindsey split up. Everytime I watch Boston Legal I think of how much I enjoyed The Practice. 

Melanie</span>


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I like Jon & Kate plus 8 too. Of course I would have to committed after just one day with that many 3 year olds :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Rita[/B]


this is SUCH A GREAT thread! margaritas to whomever started it (yeah i'm too lazy to check LOL)!!

arrgh i have SUCH a love/hate relationship with Jon & Kate Plus 8. i'm totally predicting that Mady ends up on Intervention and Cara becomes ANOTHER KATE!! :w00t: can't stand Kate's control-freakish-nature. and poor Jon who gets just beat UP on by Kate! Kate annoys me. But I love Aiden. He's my fave of the 6 toddlers. :wub:

and arrrrrgh-squared with The Hills! i hate that they left this season with Speidi "breaking up" when TMZ shows them all over creation TOGETHER AFTER the season has "ended". we have the internet, we get TMZ, we're not stupid. we KNOW they're still dating. and heidi will never be a pop star. her birthday "performance" was humiliating enough. i really felt bad for her. what with giving up every ounce of independence and self-formed opinions to become a robot after her plastic surgery and all. 

not that i'm all that involved in these shows or anything.........


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

My favorite is House, but I also like Prison Break & Heroes. I just resently watched Law & Order & really liked that show too.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> my faves are older A&E shows... "City Confidential", "American Justice", "Cold Case Files" and of course, re-runs of "Poirot"!
> otherwise, i ridiculously enjoy the perv-parade on "Dateline/To Catch a Predator". and well, pretty much any true crime tv. L&O has kind of worn out its welcome for now. I'll get back on the L&O train soon, though. I loves me some Vinnie D!
> 
> and yes, i'm 36 and love "The Hills".  :brownbag: shut up. just shut up. [/B]


hmmmm....annmarie.......maybe I have a job for you in Chicago??? We could use a few good wo-men. :biggrin:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh I also love Will & Grace and I like The Hills too, but half the time I forget to watch it. And I LOVE the Animal Planet Animal Cops Detroit and Animal Precinct are my favourites.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

My favorite tv show at the moment is Lost, however, if they don't bring it back soon, I am moving on! This is ridiculous! 

I also enjoy:
Monk
H ell's Kitchen
Dateline's To Catch a Predator
Nip/Tuck
Psych
Designed to Sell (on HGTV)


H ell's Kitchen and Lost are the only two shows that I make a point of watching. The others I try to catch now and then.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I have been bummed lately because this writers strike has completely affected my TV addiction! I watch Grey's Anatomy, Desperate Housewives, Big Shots (it was a new show this season that was so good), we watch Lost but that hasn't been on in ages. I also Tivo The Hills  My new favorite chanel is HGTV lol- Gooo House Hunters!!


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

> I love the show "Bones" on fox and "House". I also love the show "Ghost Hunters" on SciFi. One of my friends lives in a haunted house, so that stuff is pretty cool to me. I like to watch the storm chaser shows when they are on discovery too.
> 
> Maggie says she wants to be a ghost hunter when she grows up. She'd have no trouble barking them to go away with her VERY high pitched YIP barks :biggrin:
> 
> Rita[/B]


House!!!!! Ghost Hunters, Most Haunted, the Shield, Formerly the Sopranos, and anything on Court TV.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

My faves of all time....."Six Feet Under"-no other show IMO matches the quality of that one.
I'm currently hooked on "Gilmore Girls"- finally on the 7th season DVD, Curb your Enthusiasm, The Office and House for a few more laughs.

My other guilty pleasures are Desperate Housewives, "Househunters" on HGTV.....and.....I'm crazy for Jon & Kate & 8. I hate to admit it, but I see myself in Kate :blush: neat-nik, control freak....maybe its a nurse thing.....I could just watch Jon&Kate marathons.....and I HAVE!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't watch a lot of TV...love Dancing with the Stars, most of the PBS british sit-coms, the Dog Whisperer... and LOVE Divine Design with candice Olsen on the H&G network that's about it for the ones I really go out of my way to watch,
I used to love "Mad About YOU', Seinfeld, Will and Grace, Enjoyed "The Practice' more than "Boston Legal".
There are some that if I catch them fine, if not , I don't miss them.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OK, I have a lot that I like a lot but my favs are:

Ghost Whisperer
Ghost Hunters
Most Haunted
House
Bones
Greys ANatomy
Brother & Sisters
Psychic Detectives
House
Desperate Housewives

Perhaps not in that order....

And for all of you ghost/spirit believers I have my own Paranormal group called "Everlasting Souls Paranormal Group" that I just started (Perhaps you will see me on TV someday!) but I have been doing ghost/spirit hunting for years now. I either confirm or debunk. I have been collecting equipment, which is expensive but well worth it....I have the EMF Trifield Meters, digital cameras, digital video recorders, digital voice recorders, motion detectors....etc.

As a matter of fact, if anyone is familiar with "Weird NJ Magazine" they are doing an article of mine in their next issue, with genuine ghost pics from the "Spy House" in Port Monmouth, (NJ) (which is supposed to be one of the 3 most haunted places in the US) that I took. They were quite impressed as they are actual apparations which is hard to get.

Anyway, that is my list, perhaps not complete.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Well being 15 I enjoy a load of cartoons still lol. I like "Two and a half men", "friends", "Drake and Josh", and "Spongebob Square pants". My favorite is spongebob.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Well being 15 I enjoy a load of cartoons still lol. I like "Two and a half men", "friends", "Drake and Josh", and "Spongebob Square pants". My favorite is spongebob. [/B]


i'm 29 and i like drake and josh too, and hannah montana....and icarly! LOL!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> _Chuck_, _Journeyman_,_ Life_ and _Pushing Daisies_
> 
> ginny & zoe & bella[/B]


Oh I love Life and Journeyman also. I think journeyman got cancelled though, I think i read that on Episode world. I love The Closer also, it makes me giggle!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I have not read all the responses. 

I must say, at the moment, I am LOVING Showtime's "Dexter". I can't wait for the next season.

I was madly in love with, "Six Feet Under". So followed "Dexter" into Showtime. WOW!!


----------



## haha~shebar (Jan 8, 2008)

> House!!!!! Ghost Hunters, Most Haunted, the Shield, Formerly the Sopranos, and anything on Court TV.[/B]



I read through this thread hoping someone else would also be a fan of 'the shield'! It is my all time favourite show... even though they decided to stop airing season 5 last year after about 5 episodes. Not that that has stopped me, I have got my hands on all the seasons and am hanging for the final season, #7, to air hopefully beginning in April. This is one of my obsessions. 

I absolutely LOVE Kenny Johnson, man I'd like to get me a piece of that! He is an awesome guy, so down to earth and in touch with his fans, he posts to his own message board, he is just a dream! 

I also love that 70s show, malcolm in the middle, weeds, saving grace (Holly Hunter & KJ are just awesome in this), whos line is it anyway, ... seinfeld and the simpsons are all time faves. I used to be big into cop shows, but then there were too many of them to keep up with.

I am curious about Dexter, it is on cable here, but is part of a package that I don't have, I've heard good things about it.

That's about it for now!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I would have to say the Office... only because i work in a office setting with a boss kinda like the boss in the TV show! ha!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I love Grey's Anatomy (if the strick would ever end). I've gotten somehow hooked on Desperate Housewives. Peter's now hooked on these shows too!  I also LOVE to watch the Food Network. I don't make a whole lot of the meals they make but I get a lot of great cooking tips :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I love Rescue Me and Prison Break, and am addicted to HGTV!! I get so many ideas from that show. We are moving in a week and I'm trying to talk the hubby into being on Spice Up Your Kitchen for our new house lol.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I have not read all the responses.
> 
> I must say, at the moment, I am LOVING Showtime's "Dexter". I can't wait for the next season.
> 
> I was madly in love with, "Six Feet Under". So followed "Dexter" into Showtime. WOW!![/B]


I LOVE Dexter. Talk about a show that 'shouldn't be good, yet it awesome


----------

